# Which Breed Fits??



## Dolly1218 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had no idea there were soo many breeds of sheep! I would love to get everyones help on which breed best suits me. I want to have my sheep grazing as much as possible, and I will be using my sheep for wool, I love the look of the Voskop sheep with clean legs and faces, I dont want a sheep as large as the Suffolk, I also love hornless sheep but horns are ok too. Thank you all soo much!!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 13, 2012)

G'day,what is your choice based on?Are there any animals of this breed in the U.S.?If so,what is the "gene pool" like?You may find that the "end use" of the wool you are going to produce will determine the breed you select.

Hope the above is of some value to you................T.O.R.....................


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 13, 2012)

In my 3 seconds of research on "Voskop" sheep, it sounds like they are quite rare and you might find it difficult to find any in the U.S. 

If you like red-headed sheep, you could go with Tunis. They are a meat sheep (but not huge like a Suffolk). I don't know what their wool is like, but it's probably usable.

If it is just the "clean" look of no wool on the head and legs, there are many breeds that cover that. Border Leicesters (my personal favorite), Shetlands, Icelandics, Jacobs, and so on.....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

Try this: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17115


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 13, 2012)

I would do some simple research on breeds and then make sure they are available in your area.


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would prefer hornless sheep with clean legs and faces, and that can thrive on grazing. I will be using the wool to make clothing such as shirts, socks, etc. I am in the process of moving so looking locally for breeds available is somewhat hard and I am willing to pick up the sheep from anywhere in the 48 states. Im moving from Colorado to Maine so making a stop on my way up to Maine is not a problem. I also need a very friendly breed, because my young kids will want to be around them as well. Thank you all again!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dolly1218 said:
			
		

> I would prefer hornless sheep with clean legs and faces, and that can thrive on grazing. I will be using the wool to make clothing such as shirts, socks, etc. I am in the process of moving so looking locally for breeds available is somewhat hard and I am willing to pick up the sheep from anywhere in the 48 states. Im moving from Colorado to Maine so making a stop on my way up to Maine is not a problem. I also need a very friendly breed, because my young kids will want to be around them as well. Thank you all again!


Most sheep are polled and most sheep have clean legs and faces...so that doesn't narrow it down by much 

As for grazing--do you plan on feeding them an all-roughage diet? Or will you feed grain to gestating and lactating ewes? If you plan on feeding an all-roughage diet, you will need a not-as-prolific breed, because a ewe that is carrying twins or triplets will need the added nutrition from grain. Usually the range type breeds, such as the fine wools, are more suited for an all-roughage diet. But they do tend to have just singles, or more rarely, twins. Farm flock breeds tend to have more individual attention and they will be less hardy, and may need grain. As a result of the increased nutrition, they will be more likely to drop twins or triplets. But that's just what I've observed.

If you will be using the wool for clothing, then you will need to get rid of all the medium wool breeds, and more obviously, the hair breeds. So that leaves the long and fine wool breeds such as the Bluefaced Leicester, Border Leicester, Coopworth, Cormo, Cotswold, Debouillet, Icelandic, Lincoln, Merino, Perendale, Rambouillet, and Romney (though they have wool on the legs).

The fine wool breeds have the lowest fiber diameter, and the wool is thus worth more in a commercial market. Long wool breeds have a thicker fiber diameter, so the wool isn't worth as much in a commercial market. But if you were to use _all_ the wool yourself, then this probably won't apply to you.

As for friendliness, will these be breeding sheep or just pets? If you're looking for pets, get a pair of wethers. Boys are always the friendliest. And if you get a wether, you won't have to worry about testosterone and aggression. Ewes are friendly, too, but they do tend to be a bit more weary. Here's a helpful hint: You can win a sheep's trust with food...particularly grain (though they like leafy alfalfa hay, too)


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 18, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Dolly1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thank you. I will have my ewes on grain also when they are gestating/lactating. I would prefer to keep them on an all-roughage diet with grain every once in awhile except for the ewes. The sheep are going to be pets and used for wool that I plan to sell and use myself as well. Which of the fine wool breeds would fit? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

Rambouillets are the most popular finewool breed in the U.S., however, they are also the largest, so I'm not sure if you want a large breed (about 160 lbs for a mature ewe) as a pet. But a sheep at that weight (such as my 1/2 Montadale ewe) only comes up to about my mid thigh (I'm a short 5'3"), so not terrible height-wise, but still pretty hefty and stocky. (Show sheep will be much taller than the production/commercial strains of the breed, and will eat a LOT more.) Rambouillets, though, do have wool on their legs, so I know that's not what you want. But if you live in a cold climate, it helps keep their legs warm!

I think they're a pretty breed, but that's just me


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 19, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Rambouillets are the most popular finewool breed in the U.S., however, they are also the largest, so I'm not sure if you want a large breed (about 160 lbs for a mature ewe) as a pet. But a sheep at that weight (such as my 1/2 Montadale ewe) only comes up to about my mid thigh (I'm a short 5'3"), so not terrible height-wise, but still pretty hefty and stocky. (Show sheep will be much taller than the production/commercial strains of the breed, and will eat a LOT more.) Rambouillets, though, do have wool on their legs, so I know that's not what you want. But if you live in a cold climate, it helps keep their legs warm!
> 
> I think they're a pretty breed, but that's just me
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5183/5819603039_0a281815b0_b.jpg


Thank you! They are very gorgeous! I think I will look into this breed a little more, it just might be the winner


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm partial to my Scottish Blackface.....they do have horns, but I like them that way.   Aggresive sheep can hurt you... with or without horns......I think it's how they are raised....   My breed is a medium size, clean legs and faces, no two have the same face/leg pattern.....they all have their own unique color pattern.    Great moms and VERY hardy...they have been doing great here in Northern Michigan the last 16 years.    This is one of my ewes...."Deirdre"......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      and this is "Miracle".......


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok, right now I only have a couple handfuls of Wool sheep ( PolyPay's) and I'm wondering when is a good time to shear them.  I know now isn't a good time as we are still in winter even though its been a pathetic warm winter.  So should I in early or mid spring because any later and the humidity and heat I would think would be too much for wooly sheep.  

Also Rusty in Northern Michigan I imagine you still have rather humid summer days, how well to your sheep gain during that time.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 20, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, right now I only have a couple handfuls of Wool sheep ( PolyPay's) and I'm wondering when is a good time to shear them.  I know now isn't a good time as we are still in winter even though its been a pathetic warm winter.  So should I in early or mid spring because any later and the humidity and heat I would think would be too much for wooly sheep.
> 
> Also Rusty in Northern Michigan I imagine you still have rather humid summer days, how well to your sheep gain during that time.


We are in VT and we'll be shearing sometime in the next few weeks. As long as you have a place for them to get out of the wind they will be fine.


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 20, 2012)

We have the flock shorn in May.....this is when we usually start getting warm enough weather to do so.   I have about 26 acres of pasture area...rotational grazing format.   I also have a 3,000 foot PC Pipe water line that extends through the pasture areas....My pasture areas have natural shelter from the elements and extreme humid, hot periods......shaded areas and hillsides where we do get some soothing breezes to help keep the sheep cooler.   Patches of wooded area throughout the pastures also keep the sheep cool and some protection.   There is also a small stream in one area that the sheep do frequent.....I hope this helps others and answers some questions.....   Here is part of the area where one of the streams flow through.....and the sheep in the photo is "Peace".....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      and here is an older photo of part of the flock shortly after shearing in one of the shaded areas.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful sheep, beautiful pasture!!!  How I would love to have that many acres!!!!


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks bonbean......We have about 225 acres on the main farm where the sheep are (26 acres fenced pasture) and another smaller farm with 35 acres.....for mostly hay.  Here is a wider view of some of the flock and part of one end of my North pasture........


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful pastoral scene...love it!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 20, 2012)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> I'm partial to my Scottish Blackface.....they do have horns, but I like them that way.   Aggresive sheep can hurt you... with or without horns......I think it's how they are raised....   My breed is a medium size, clean legs and faces, no two have the same face/leg pattern.....they all have their own unique color pattern.    Great moms and VERY hardy...they have been doing great here in Northern Michigan the last 16 years.    This is one of my ewes...."Deirdre"......http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_2011_054.jpg      and this is "Miracle".......http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_2011_139.jpg


They are very pretty! Do you have them grazing out on the pasture mostly or do you feed grains etc?


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 21, 2012)

Dolly....I have them on pasture from Mid-May through Mid-October.....I do feed some grain just before lambing and for a few weeks after lambing.....lambs get a "creep" feed.....Minerals are available all of the time and mineral tubs are used as well.....Hay and very little grain (treats mostly)...during Winter.  This breed utilizes just about anything it eats....and is available.  They are grazers and browsers.....   This breed does'nt need much grain to maintain their own bodies and carry lambs at the same time......   I have several bred ewes here now that will start lambing the middle of April....and they are not getting any grain yet.....and are in great condition and VERY heavy with what it looks to be several sets of twins this year.   I will post "Baby" pictures later this Spring....hope this answers your questions....(?)     Thanks,   Rusty           Here is another photo.....this is "Pollyanna".....she has another ewe behind her making it looks like she has a hump-back....."Quasi Motto"....LOL......


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 23, 2012)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Dolly....I have them on pasture from Mid-May through Mid-October.....I do feed some grain just before lambing and for a few weeks after lambing.....lambs get a "creep" feed.....Minerals are available all of the time and mineral tubs are used as well.....Hay and very little grain (treats mostly)...during Winter.  This breed utilizes just about anything it eats....and is available.  They are grazers and browsers.....   This breed does'nt need much grain to maintain their own bodies and carry lambs at the same time......   I have several bred ewes here now that will start lambing the middle of April....and they are not getting any grain yet.....and are in great condition and VERY heavy with what it looks to be several sets of twins this year.   I will post "Baby" pictures later this Spring....hope this answers your questions....(?)     Thanks,   Rusty           Here is another photo.....this is "Pollyanna".....she has another ewe behind her making it looks like she has a hump-back....."Quasi Motto"....LOL......http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_2011b_021.jpg


It does thank you! And she did look odd at first but she is very pretty!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Feb 24, 2012)

RustyDHart, I am soooo jealous! What a beautiful piece of property you have! Love your sheep!


----------



## Marinarawr (Feb 24, 2012)

I currently live in Maine and I don't have any sheep just yet. In my planning process I've done a lot of research about breeds that are available in the state and my only advice to you is to either get a relatively common breed or get them on the way here! There are a lot of your typical meat sheep up here (Suffolk, Dorpers, Katahdins) and the rest seem to be Lincolns, Shetlands, a few Corriedales, Icelandics, Southdowns, Romneys, Cheviots, Leicasters... I'm sure there are more. The main thing I'm finding though is that the rarer breeds are nowhere to be found in New England (or at least not advertised or at agricultural fairs). I personally had my heart dead set on Black Welsh Mountain sheep for their gorgeous black-cuchddu wool color, small size, and supposed hardiness. I've since realized that it's a bit of a pipe dream and have shifted my gaze to the more realistic Icelandic breed (a common breed in Eastern-Central Maine), and apparently they're just as hearty with quite a fine wool and great foragers... Just some thoughts.

May I ask what town you're moving to?


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you bluebird.......it's cold and white here now.....can't wait 'til May again.....   I'll post lamb photos when babies arrive.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Feb 27, 2012)

Would love to see lamb pics! Wish your guys were a little smaller. We have a half acre in back we are fencing in this year and a half acre in front we will be fencing in next year. I am thinking of getting a couple of miniature cheviots (wethers) because of their size and fine wool for beginner spinners...and for pets. About how tall are your blackface and their weights? They look kinda big in the pictures. I like the silver polled one with whiskers in the collage, in the middle. He's a cutie and looks like he'd be easy enough to handle.


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 27, 2012)

...bluebird,   Scottish Blackface ewes average 110-125 lbs.....and are about 30-36in. tall at shoulders.   Rams average 140-180 lbs. and are alittle taller than ewes.....they are a medium size breed.   The breed does like it's space......they are travelers in the pastures.....but like Homing Pigeons....they know where to go at the end of the day.   And that Silver, Polled old ram in the middle of my collage..........well.....he's past his prime.   He needs to retire and give up that horrible orange t-shirt......   This is a photo of one of last Springs ewe lambs....."Tilly".....


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Feb 29, 2012)

They are just so darn pretty! I can see tho they are to big for me and the pasture space I have available. I need to be able to handle them by myself if need be. Thanks for the info on them!

I'm guessin the old ram will never retire and will forever keep the grungy ole orange tshirt.


----------



## mhschafer (Mar 3, 2012)

If you need a smaller sheep, and want something polled, maybe you could consider polled Shetlands. Most Shetland rams have horns, but some farms are concentrating on a polled strain of Shetlands. They are a small sheep, but are primitive and hardy, easy lambers, etc. The ones I have met are a little bit flighty, but I think some of that has to do with how you raise them. Also, because they're smaller, you can have more sheep per acre than with larger breeds. And their wool is lovely.


----------



## Dolly1218 (Mar 4, 2012)

Marinarawr said:
			
		

> I currently live in Maine and I don't have any sheep just yet. In my planning process I've done a lot of research about breeds that are available in the state and my only advice to you is to either get a relatively common breed or get them on the way here! There are a lot of your typical meat sheep up here (Suffolk, Dorpers, Katahdins) and the rest seem to be Lincolns, Shetlands, a few Corriedales, Icelandics, Southdowns, Romneys, Cheviots, Leicasters... I'm sure there are more. The main thing I'm finding though is that the rarer breeds are nowhere to be found in New England (or at least not advertised or at agricultural fairs). I personally had my heart dead set on Black Welsh Mountain sheep for their gorgeous black-cuchddu wool color, small size, and supposed hardiness. I've since realized that it's a bit of a pipe dream and have shifted my gaze to the more realistic Icelandic breed (a common breed in Eastern-Central Maine), and apparently they're just as hearty with quite a fine wool and great foragers... Just some thoughts.
> 
> May I ask what town you're moving to?


I will be moving to Crystal. I think I might just pick some up on the way, those breeds you mentioned dont really tickle my fancy lol


----------

